# Longest Snake In Captivity Dies



## eamonn (Oct 28, 2010)

A reticulated python python 24 feet long has died in COLUMBUS, Ohio.

*Published On:* -
*Source:* N/A

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## bredli_python (Oct 28, 2010)

News - Glance


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 28, 2010)

Longest recorded 32 feet! Crap!


----------



## elle0318 (Oct 28, 2010)

He he ' Fluffy ' !!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 28, 2010)

i cant believe Fluffy is dead.poor thing, i was quite the fan


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 6, 2010)

here are some more pics from ninemsn

Bizarre species found in Amazon

Sorry...wont allow me to save the link from the snake...use the above link and and go to "previous stories" back to 28 Oct...some extra photos there. and a good video of it on letterman...be quick before they archive it.

Apologies for above...damn NINEMSN


----------

